# No parent left behind . . .



## Kacey (Dec 6, 2006)

No parent left behind . . .


I promise you cannot read these and not laugh out loud.  These are real notes written by parents in a Tennessee school
District... (spellings have been left intact.) 

1-- My son is under a doctor's care and should not take PE today.  Please execute him. 

2-- Please exkuce Lisa for being absent she was sick and I had her shot. 

3-- Dear school: please ecsc's john being absent on Jan. 28, 29, 30, 31, 32  and also 33. 

4-- Please excuse Darlene from Jim today. She is administrating. 

5-- Please excuse Roland from P.E. for a few days. Yesterday he fell out of a tree and misplaced his hip. 

6-- John has been absent because he had two teeth taken out of his face. 

7-- Carlos was absent yesterday because he was playing football.  He was hurt in the growing part. 

8-- Megan could not come to school today because she has been bothered by very close veins. 

9-- Chris will not be in school cus he has an acre in his side. 

10-- Please excuse ray Friday from school.  He has very loose vowels. 

11-- Please excuse Pedro from being absent yesterday.  He had (diahre, dyrea, direathe), the *****. Note: [words in ( )'s were crossed out]. 

12-- Please excuse Tommy for being absent yesterday.  He had diarrhea, and his boots leak. 

13-- Irving was absent yesterday because he missed his bust. 

14-- Please excuse jimmy for being.  It was his father's fault. 

15-- I kept Billie home because she had to go Christmas shopping because I dont know what size she wear. 

16-- Please excuse Jennifer for missing school yesterday.  We forgot to get the Sunday paper off the porch, and when we found it Monday, we thought it was Sunday. 

17-- Sally won't be in school a week from Friday.  We have to attend her funeral. 

18-- My daughter was absent yesterday because she was tired.  She spent a weekend with the marines. 

19-- Please excuse Jason for being absent yesterday.  He had a cold and could not breed well. 

20-- Please excuse Mary for being absent yesterday.  She was In bed with gramps. 

21-- Darlene was absent yesterday as she was having a gang over. 

22-- Please excuse Brenda.  She has been sick and under the doctor.

23-- Maryann was absent December 11-16, because she had a fever, sore throat, headache and upset stomach. Her sister was also sick, fever an sore throat, her brother had a low grade fever and ached all over. I wasn't the best either, sore throat and fever.  There must be something going around, her father even got hot last night. 

Now we know why parents are screaming for better education for our kids.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 6, 2006)

Kacey said:


> 16-- Please excuse Jennifer for missing school yesterday. We forgot to get the Sunday paper off the porch, and when we found it Monday, we thought it was Sunday.


 
I just GOT to try this one at work next Tuesday.

Those were great thanks


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 6, 2006)

Those are hilarious. Are they supposedly all from the same TN school district? I'd be curious to know which one...I'm a former Tenn. resident.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 6, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Those are hilarious. Are they supposedly all from the same TN school district? I'd be curious to know which one...I'm a former Tenn. resident.


I don't know - that one makes the rounds of the school every so often, and some of the details change now and then - but I have seen similar excuses myself.


----------



## bydand (Dec 6, 2006)

That is just scary.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 7, 2006)

Kacey said:


> but I have seen similar excuses myself.



:xtrmshock

Too funny!


----------



## morph4me (Dec 7, 2006)

Sownds like there may be some kollidge graduits in the groop.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 7, 2006)

You are right I laughed


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 22, 2006)

That's about right.  Im glahd we dont nead noets for hour krotty klass.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 22, 2006)

morph4me said:


> Sownds like there may be some kollidge graduits in the groop.


 
Now that is funny! :rofl:

Seriously folks there are alot of people out there procreating that should not be.


----------

